# Galaxy Fold is the 2020s Foldable Phone Culture?



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

With Samsung Newly Release Foldable Phone Galaxy Fold that has been released to celebrates and 26th for the Public do you see Smartphones becoming obsolete in the start of the 2020s as Foldable Phones becomes the new norm? This innovative change will spark changes to adults and the youth as whole with the next generation of Young Kids growing up in a time using something less IPod/Smartphone like in the coming years. 

I had a Flip Phone as a child 
I had a Tablet when it first came out 
I had a Smartphone when I was a Preteen 
And will have a Foldable IPhone or Galaxy Fold in my adult years. 
being born in 03 and growing up seeing Phones evolve shows how my lifestyle will be different from a 2013 born.


----------

